# Good Dentist in Guada?



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

Has anyone had a good experience with a dentist in Guadalajara?
What recommendations are there to check out? Thanks for the help.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Davidc said:


> Has anyone had a good experience with a dentist in Guadalajara?
> What recommendations are there to check out? Thanks for the help.


I have never had to use either but have two that were recommended by friends:

Silviano Castellanos 
3813 2109
Fracc. Monraz
Tarascos 3314

Martin Santos
3614 1863
Galeana 238
Esq. Prisciliana Sanchez


----------



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

*Guada.Dentist?*



TundraGreen said:


> I have never had to use either but have two that were recommended by friends:
> 
> Silviano Castellanos
> 3813 2109
> ...


Thank you for your suggestions!


----------

